# I am really starting to hate winter!!



## RedRanger (Dec 24, 2008)

This is supposed to be the mild climate in Canada.  30 inches and another 6 coming tomorrow.


----------



## Nic36 (Dec 24, 2008)

Interesting. What is that stuff you're standing in?


Haha. It would be neat to have a little of that down here. But, I imagine it would get old after a while.

Hang in there.


----------



## Adabiviak (Dec 24, 2008)

Dude, get a snowmobile and go crazy.


----------



## pen (Dec 24, 2008)

I hope that evil tool in your hand is not your only snow removal implement for that driveway!

pen


----------



## iceman (Dec 24, 2008)

HEY!  SONNY!  GET IT TOGETHER  YOU WERE MADE FOR THIS
YOU ARE A RARE WOOD BURNING INDIVIDUAL!! YOU ARE SPECIAL  YOU CANNOT AND WILL NOT ALLOW THIS WINTER TO PULL YOU DOWN YOU ARE LIVING LA VIDA LOCA UP THERE IN THE REAL FROZEN TUNDRA!  THERE ARE TO MANY PEOPLE WHO LOOK FOR YOUR KNOWLEDGE AND WISDOM FOR YOU TO QUIT NOW!
NOW GO GRAB THAT BOTTLE OF CROWNE ROYALE OR GIN OR HOT CHOCOLATE.... PUT ON THOSE GLOVES AND GET BACK OUT THERE
PS COULD YOU POST PICS OF THAT BEAUTIFUL WINTER YOU ARE HAVING
  i would love to get a snowstorm with 2+ ft of snow bring it on!!
my honda and me are waiting!!
Merry Christmas!  lol


----------



## Jags (Dec 24, 2008)

Sonny, I'm with ya.  I have moved drifts the size of small mountains out of my drive.  Dang albino rain.  I WANT MY GLOBAL WARMING, AND I WANT IT NOW!


----------



## pen (Dec 24, 2008)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> sounds wimpy! like me.
> why'd the snowperson pull his/her pants down?



Was the *snowblower* coming?  



pen


----------



## RedRanger (Dec 24, 2008)

Forgot to mention the best part of this "white crap"..   We are supposed to have company arriving from the mainland on xmas and boxing day.

There is a 28# bird thawing in the kitchen sink.  But is it gonna be turkey for 8?    Or turkey for just 2??  I couldn`t even get down to Victoria this morning to pick up my daughter,,, and freak it is snowing again.    Bah!!  Humbug!!


----------



## iceman (Dec 24, 2008)

sonnyinbc said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention the best part of this "white crap"..   We are supposed to have company arriving from the mainland on xmas and boxing day.
> 
> There is a 28# bird thawing in the kitchen sink.  But is it gonna be turkey for 8?    Or turkey for just 2??  I couldn`t even get down to Victoria this morning to pick up my daughter,,, and freak it is snowing again.    Bah!!  Humbug!!



i am coming with my honda!! will e there pop in the bird and have the beer snow cold


----------



## InTheRockies (Dec 24, 2008)

I share your sentiments--snow is a dirty, four-letter word.  Since the arctic cold arrived here 2 weeks ago, we've gotten almost 4 feet of snow in three back-to-back storms and are to get another 12 inches by tomorrow evening (it's snowing now).  Then more on Saturday.  What worries me is that our temps have been so cold that there's no snow movement off metal roofs--if it keeps this up and doesn't warm up, I'm going to have to get up on the roof again.  (Had to do it twice last winter because we got almost 8 feet of snow in the valley floor last year.  I had hoped this year would be better, but it's as bad, maybe worse since you have the terrible cold to deal with while trying to clear the white stuff.)

I'm really tired of spending my time cleaning up after getting a 6-24 inch dump.  You just get one cleaned up and another one hits.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 24, 2008)

Winter Haters Anonymous?
Well, Dayum, Dudes...
We just went thru the ice storm - power out for 4-1/2 days...
Got a foot of snow on Friday & another 8 on Sunday & I sheared an axle pin
on the Sears 8-Horse & we, too, have company comin tomorrow,...
The GF's family is due to stop by & her Dad is wheelchair-bound...
That means I GOTTA shovel, too!
Sure, it's nice & toasty with the LP units a-blazin, but I'd much rather be ridin my Softail instead of drivin my 4x4 truck!


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 24, 2008)

We're with you sunny, but now we have rain that will soak the 8" of snow and then freeze tonight for a lovely frozen block of junk that can't be scooped. Oh well, the wood bins are filled, the hot tub cover is cleared off, and the Jim Beam is flowing. We were supposed to have 12 guests tonight and might get 2. That's OK.

I have learned that driving a diesel powered truck in cold weather stinks. They never warm up until you get to your destination. Even with the block heater. 

It will melt in a week so enjoy the experience.


----------



## prairiefire (Dec 24, 2008)

hang in there! i was originally from b.c and now live in saskatchewan. i would rather deal with our -45'C weather than 3' of snow! unfortunately we sometimes have both. i would sit back in front of the fire with the beverage of your choice and enjoy christmas eve. look on the bright side at least your having a white christmas! :cheese:


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 25, 2008)

i hesitate bringing this up , but i played golf today :coolsmile: 

im ducking the ICBM snowball heading my way from the great white north


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 25, 2008)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> i hesitate bringing this up , but i played golf today :coolsmile:
> 
> im ducking the ICBM snowball heading my way from the great white north



I hear ya. At 11:00 pm here it is 55 degrees and rising. According to the weather service it is supposed to be diving but it ain't. Gotta let those little electric heaters light up tonight. A fire in the 30 would melt the drapes.

Two nights ago it was 11 degrees. Wood burners hell around here I tell ya.


----------



## iceman (Dec 25, 2008)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> i hesitate bringing this up , but i played golf today :coolsmile:
> 
> im ducking the ICBM snowball heading my way from the great white north



lmao it hit 50 here as well sat sun the same uppper 40-upper 50s
the rain melted away at least half of the 12-16 inches we got over the weekend
i wish i coild get a storm with 24+ inches......i can only dream about me and the honda working together.............
oh well won't happen....


----------



## Skippydo (Dec 25, 2008)

Western Pennsylvania...We usually have our share of snow, especially at this time of year.  Santa called last night
and I have to meet him at the end of the driveway, he doesn't want to ruin his sled runners on the dirt driveway.
I look out my window now, and I swear winter has not been here yet.  My pond is frozen, but that is because of the
global warming.
I look forward to this time of the year, so I don't have to mow the grass...it seems to be a little greener!!
OH Well...
Merry Christmas to All.....


----------



## MishMouse (Dec 26, 2008)

The sad part is we are only 4-5 days into winter.
I know my split and seasoned wood is not going to last me through winter.
I have about 3 cords to split but that is oak and  elm with allot of knots and it is also burried under 2 feet of snow.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 26, 2008)

I hopped along after my snowblower three days in a row and now they say 60 tomorrow and rain.  All that work for nothing!
I also want climate change.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 26, 2008)

Twenties last night but 41 right now and supposed to stay that way until up in the morning when it starts easing up to sixty. Time to climb and do the mid-term brushing of the two flues and repair the chimney crown tomorrow before the mid-sixties and rain Sunday. Exactly the same day in December when it turned warm and I cleaned the pipes last year. They both just have a dusting of soot but I do'em twice a year and they will be ready to lock and load for what promises to be a miserable and cold January and February.

By this time next year I just may be paying some young buck to climb up there and drop those ropes down the pipes. Old legs, three stories and gravity just don't mix.


----------



## RedRanger (Dec 28, 2008)

Just writing to say that we did have dinner for eight.  They all got here! And mercifully- the  3 plus the damn dog have left.  After the dog pissed twice in the house and scared the cats so shitless that I had to place them in my little smoking, computer, tele, room. I was more than pleased to see that part of the family leave.

Anyway, the cats are happy again, to have free-riegn of the house and I am finally getting some relief from the snow melting, and some semblance of "normality" in this old house.

Tomorrow, my son and girlfriend will be on their way home and we will drive our daughter back to Victoria, and all the worries about everyone getting here will be long gone-- and Peace and Quiet will once again reign in this house.

No more snow to worry about--but Highbeam is no doubt correct, many will suffer because of the flooding to follow.

No flooding here to worry about either , guess that is one of the plus`s of country life.

Will never, ever wish for a white xmas again.  NO, and no ..

Take care everyone, and the best for the New Year.


----------



## John_M (Dec 28, 2008)

One of the true benefits of living in snow country is that one is always looking forward to the next season. The days now are a few seconds longer than a week ago. In another month or so we will see the first signs of tulips and crocuses around the house foundation. Shortly after that we will place our snow shovels and snow blowers in storage. We see the first woodchuck around mid-February. This is usually when I say "I am tired of being cold". We're almost into short pants and tee shirt temperatures. The black flies (flying teeth) arrive by mid-May and disappear (fortunately) two weeks later. 

Summers are glorious (but a little too short) and we do not have to worry about tornadoes and hurricanes. Who in the north country can seriously say he/she is not looking forward to the brisk and invigorating days of autumn? The palette/pallet of changing colors and the first pellet or wood fire of the season are reasons to celebrate. Those of us who live in the northeast can look forward to a successful maple syrup season. Now is the time to gather our firewood for next year. 

Toward the end of autumn we take the snow shovels and snow blower out of storage. We fire up the snow blower for about ten minutes just to be sure we are ready for the first termination dust (Alaskan expression for early snowfall). The first snowfall usually means more auto accidents than usual because some who might be new to the north country have never driven in snow and some of us who should know better have waited just a little too long to put on the snow tires. 

I am not tired of winter yet but by mid-February I'll be happy when winter is behind us. I will be looking forward to spring. 

Best wishes for good health, financial stability, a happy New Year and lots of good free wood. 

John_M


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 28, 2008)

John_M said:
			
		

> Best wishes for good health, financial stability, a happy New Year and lots of good free wood. John_M




Do you know what "fat chance" means.
But thanks anywho.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 28, 2008)

sonnyinbc said:
			
		

> Tomorrow, my son and girlfriend will be on their way home...



You let your son take your girlfriend home with him. Now you are one great dad!   :lol:


----------



## CowboyAndy (Dec 30, 2008)

Last week it was -15*F, -30*F with 35 mph winds.

Sunday it was 60 at 5pm while driving to Cornwall, then it was 35 at 9pm, then 70 at 1am!

Today they are calling for 45+mph gusts and the temp is rapidly dropping (below zero tomorrow night)


Why the F$#% do I live here? Do you all know that in Hawai'i the high and lows are within 3 or 4 degrees EVERY DAY OF THE FREAKIN YEAR??!?!?!?!


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 30, 2008)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> Why the F$#% do I live here? Do you all know that in Hawai'i the high and lows are within 3 or 4 degrees EVERY DAY OF THE FREAKIN YEAR??!?!?!?!



I think the changes of seasons is highly overrated.


----------



## MishMouse (Dec 31, 2008)

Ice Storm on Fri-Sat, 6-8 inches of snow Tuesday, -30 today.
Where is El' Nino' when you need it?


----------



## webbie (Dec 31, 2008)

White out........in RI and Ma.
It's not the snow....it's that 40MPH wind that is making it come down sideways.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 31, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> White out........in RI and Ma.
> It's not the snow....it's that 40MPH wind that is making it come down sideways.


had that yesterday nice cold punch behind it!


----------



## InTheRockies (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, we're continuing to get back-to-back storms dumping 8 inches or more at a time.  Snow is now almost waist high in my yard--I keep trying to keep snow off roofs of outbuildings that were damaged in last year's record snow falls.  It looks like this year may top last year for total accumulation in our valley--we're to get another 8 inches today then a killer system that will dump close to 2 feet more over the weekend.  We're to have no relief since the 10-day forecast is showing below normal temps with snow everyday through next Friday, 9 Jan. 09.  Roofs are starting to collapse in the area and we've got avalanche warnings in my valley.  Winter can stop at anytime.  

(Figures we'd have this month-long bought of extreme winter weather.  The battery on my lawn tractor, which has a snow plow mounted, was killed in the sub-zero cold.  When I put a new one in, low and behold, the solenoid died.  I'm waiting on a part to repair it.  Unfortunately, my neighbor, who bought a brand new snowblower when my tractor battery died--I plow both drives out--had the damned thing die on him after only 2 weeks.  The differential on the auger is burned out.  Rather than trying to deal with transporting it to a repair shop for warranty work, he's ordered parts, which won't get in for at least a week, too.  So, it's shovel time.  I'm getting sick of having to shovel each and every day.)


----------



## Skippydo (Dec 31, 2008)

I was just watching tv and they were showing some places for sale
down in the Carribbean....Could you imagine And at a time like this!!


----------



## Hansson (Jan 1, 2009)

Here the temp have been around 0 F for more then a week.
I have to start the boiler every day


----------

